

Couchbase document validation and connection manager for Python SDK 2.0 - wickedmanok
https://github.com/ardydedase/pycouchbase

======
wickedmanok
Features:

\- Validate Couchbase documents.

\- Represent Couchbase documents as Python objects.

\- Easily manage multiple Couchbase connections.

\- Supports Couchbase Python SDK 2.0 operations.

